# HUFFING SOUNDS



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 7, 2012)

I had my adults arg b/w's out free roaming for the first time together yesterday, they were together for a good hour and I was sitting on the floor beside them observing. There was no chasing or biting but my male was making a really fast huffing sound, I almost want to call it a gorilla sound lol, whenever he would get up by her face... she ignored him... Again, he wasnt chasing her and she wasn't trying to get away from him while he was doing it either... Is this a sign of aggression towards another, mating sound or possibly both??? I will try to get it on video if anyone doesn't know what Im referring to...


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm no expert but from the description it sounds like when they are interested in mating. I've heard males make short quick huffing sounds, they also sometimes will try to pinch the other tegus neck a bit and such.


----------



## chelvis (Aug 7, 2012)

I should viedo Bosco doing it but quick little huffs are a way a male will single to a female that he is interested in breeding. After the huffing males might grab at the female as well. 

Now slow huffs and posturing is a territory display.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 7, 2012)

These are quick and short...  If they were to breed, would she lay? Do females lay year around??? I had plans of breeding them after hibernation this year, neither have ever been hibernated, just slowed down a bit in winter... I wouldnt care what time of year she bred but is there a certain time frame that is best for breeding and if so, what are the reasons?


----------



## Dana C (Aug 7, 2012)

It has been my experience that the huffing and puffing can be used in a few ways. For me it has mostly been used as an expression of displeasure at me or something. My yearling male huffs more than my old adult. When he is out and exploring etc. and sees me coming towards him he starts getting huffy. After I pick him up he is fine but in the anticipation of being taken back to his cage he gets huffy. 
On occasion, we have a handling incident which also makes him huff. He will still want to sit in my lap for a minute and be stroked but huffs the whole time. While I haven't had a breeding pair in years, I do recall some huffing but my sense was that it was more a territorial thing and an expression of dominance. I am fairly certain the presence of a female alone doesn't trigger it.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well he was not acting dominant or aggressive in any way. 

I do believe it was a mating huffing and not anything other. As today he attempted to mate with her, he was a little off target but was very gentle and didn't try to grab her neck and she also didnt seem to mind....


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 7, 2012)

Generally it is fast chuffing associated w courting.


----------



## Dana C (Aug 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Generally it is fast chuffing associated w courting.



Courting? Wow that is a lot less expensive than nice wine, a great dinner and a movie.
Chuffing huh? I am going to have to try it.
;-)


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, y'know, have you ever watched a pair of tegus? He makes quite a production of it, lol.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 8, 2012)

Courting? Wow that is a lot less expensive than nice wine, a great dinner and a movie.
Chuffing huh? I am going to have to try it.
;-)
[/quote]

I didnt have the nerve to do it in person but iI tried chuffing over the phone.
It didtn go over very well. :_(


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 8, 2012)

Thelegendofcharlie said:


> I didnt have the nerve to do it in person but iI tried chuffing over the phone.
> It didtn go over very well. :_(



Whoa whoa whoa Charlie, you're going about it all wrong. Chuffing is step three when getting the ladies, first you gotta give 'em chocolates. Second you gotta take 'em to Olive Garden, *the ladies go crazy for the free bread sticks*, then you start chuffing like a pro.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 8, 2012)

Alot of that DOES make sense...
And these breadsticks are free???


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 8, 2012)

Thelegendofcharlie said:


> Alot of that DOES make sense...
> And these breadsticks are free???



Maybe with the whole infinity soups and salads But I've been there once and it was OK. But for some reason people think it's the food of the gods.
*This thread is becoming very irrelevant because of us.*


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 8, 2012)

Found this video on youtube, these are not my tegus but this is EXACTLY what he was doing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVTtDviXGHY


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, see, Charlie does the chuffing and nipping thing, and the girls sort of walk off. Sometimes they turn their tails toward him and...ahem..present. But he doesn't care because he has a ritual. He does this chuffing and nipping thing for like 15 min. Then he sort of "goos" on his feet and does a little wiping dance. That means he is getting down to business. Then he chases the female down, bites her neck and twists into position. Ahhh....the romance of tegu love. He doesn't share his breadsticks. lol He's a pig.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 15, 2012)

_Like most things what the fast huffs or chuffs mean depends on what they're doing at the time, it's not just for courting or mating.
Natsuki did it after I pulled Achilles basket ball that he chewed a whole into off of Natsukis head. I wish I got a video of it because he was not a happy tegu. After I pulled it off he started to walk away from it then turned around and went back. He started to slowly climb over it while huffing quickly and scratching it, then he just walked away.

Sometimes he does the quick huffs when I'm scratching his head or rubbing his jowls. But he also shakes his head and does the quick huffs when he wants me to stop.

He also did the quick huffs or chuffs earlier today when he was trying to get out of his carrier and I put a towel over him to see if it would calm him down. He stopped and took a quick cat nap. But then he woke up and went right back to trying to escape, the towel was still over him and he started chuffing until he got his head from under it. My niece and nephew got a kick out of it._


----------

